# HTML-Formular per PHP auslesen und versenden?



## chris2oo6 (5. September 2006)

Huhu ich bin's mal wieder. Da ich in PHP (noch) nicht fit bin, wende ich mich an euch.

Ich möchte ein Kontakt Formular mit HTML erstellen, doch bei HTML geht das absenden
ja nur über e-Mail. Kann man mit einem PHP-Script diese Daten beim absenden, und sie dann so versenden, wie es mit php halt üblich ist?


----------



## ezias (5. September 2006)

Wie soll es denn mit php üblich sein?

Also bei mir werden meine Kontaktformulare alle per email verschickt. Aber nicht mit der HTML mailto: Form sondern mit der php [phpf]mail[/phpf] funktion.
Ansonsten überprüft man die übergebenen Werte aus dem Formular und schickt wenn alles zur Zufriedenheit ist per mail () los. Evtl. kann man sich ja noch einen eintrag in einer Datenbank anlegen.

Schau dir mal das hier an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/207714-formular-uberpruefung-mit-fehlerausgabe.html


----------



## chris2oo6 (6. September 2006)

habe mir das Tutorial durchgelesen, und es als test.php gespeichert.
wenn ich das formular nun ausfülle und absende, wird mir am ende 
eine seite angezeigt mit den eingegebenen daten. !?

ich raff php noch nicht..


----------



## Tseng84 (6. September 2006)

Und wo ist dein Problem? Es wurde doch gesagt, dass deine Formulare per mail() versendet werden.

Bsp. HTML Formular:


```
<html>
<head><title>HTML Forumular</title></head>
<body>
<form action="mail.php" method="POST">
<input type="text" name="vorname" /><br/>
<input type="text" name="email" /><br/>
<input type="submit" value="Senden" />
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
Bsp. mail.php:


```
<?php

$from = "From: ". $_POST['email'] ."";
$to = "admin@domain.de";
$betreff = "Email eines Scripts";

$vorname = $_POST['vorname'];

$message =  "Diese Nachricht wurde von einem PHP-SCript erzeugt. \n"
               .= "Der eingegebene Name lautet: ". $vorname ."\n";

if(!mail($to, $betreff, $message, $from)) {
    echo "Fehler beim Senden der Mail!";
    exit;
    } 
    else {
    echo "Mail erfolgreich gesendet!";
    }

php?>
```
Ich hoffe es hilft! 

Tseng


----------



## chris2oo6 (6. September 2006)

```
Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_CONCAT_EQUAL in D:\Server\htdocs\mail.php on line 10
```

:suspekt:


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. September 2006)

```
$message =  "Diese Nachricht wurde von einem PHP-SCript erzeugt. \n"
               ."Der eingegebene Name lautet: ". $vorname ."\n";
```
Das nächste mal denk selbet nach, wenn sich schon jemand die Mühe macht und dir hier Beispiele liefert.
Den Fehler hätte man ganz einfach finden können ... ja, auch ein Anfänger!


----------



## Tseng84 (6. September 2006)

Wenn du eine PHP Version vor 4.1.0 verwendest, dann solltest du das $_POST durch $HTTP_POST_VARS ersetzen. Und da ist ein = zuviel in Zeile 10 

Tseng


----------



## chris2oo6 (6. September 2006)

ich glaube ich werde mich erstmal in meine Bücher einlesen, ich krieg das nicht hin 
@ suye:  - dankeschön!


----------



## Tseng84 (6. September 2006)

suye hat nicht gespammt, sondern dir die Lösung gegeben.  Und ich geb dir Recht... erst lernen, dann selbst versuchen, dann fragen, dann wieder richtig lesen, dann wieder versuchen usw.

Chacka, du schaffst das!

Tseng


----------



## ezias (6. September 2006)

Hier ist ein Tutorial das dir evtl. hilft beim lernen.
http://tut.php-q.net/
Dort werden die grundlegenden Sachen in PHP mit Hilfe von nützlichen Beispielen wie ein Gästebuch usw. erklärt.


----------



## TheStorm223 (14. Juli 2009)

Julian Maicher hat gesagt.:


> ```
> $message =  "Diese Nachricht wurde von einem PHP-SCript erzeugt. \n"
> ."Der eingegebene Name lautet: ". $vorname ."\n";
> ```
> ...



Ich möchte noch einen Bereich hinzufügen außer vorname soll da auch Name stehen, muss ich die zeile   ."Der eingegebene Name lautet: ". $vorname ."\n"; einfach kopieren daruntersetzen und statt vorname name eintragen? In html habe ich schon einen weiteren bereich für name aeingerichtet ich will nur wissen wie das in php läuft wenn ein weiterer Bereich hinzukommt.


Vielen Dank


----------

